# My goof ball! :)



## rivergirl10 (Jun 8, 2013)

This is Oscar. He is my dog (because no one else ever takes care of him but me.)and I've had him for about 4 years. Cocker spaniel/poodle.





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Very, very cute!  Looks like a dog my Grandpa had years ago.


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

gahhh! I love poodle mixes! They are so smart though I love how the poodle breed is often described as "willful" meaning lovable pain in the butt.


----------

